# NOB good to eat?



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

Are the fish caught out of NOB safe to eat?


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

how about the ones in the fish market?


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

Good Question! I have pondered that for a while now. When I was stationed down in Mayport, we would fish off the rocks and in the inlet for sheepshead and flounder, there was a good superstition that the fish were not great to eat because of everything coming in and out of the channel from the ships. NOB sits right next to the carrier piers and I don't know if you have seen the amount of trash and waste coming from those ships lately, but it makes me not want to partake in any of those oil can drums. Although the same can be said for many of the piers on the chesapeake, as water from the roads that is tainted with automobile fluids flows right into the bay after a good rain. Me personally, I don't eat them, but a bottom feeder is a bottom feeder, they are all eating trash anyways. If you eat fish from NOB and develop any odd growths, let us know! It will be a good safety indicator!


----------



## Fishy Business (Jun 1, 2013)

I would say they are good to go for eating; unless they are some sort of resident structure type fish that hang around there all the time. What's to say that croaker or striper you catch at NOB today wasn't at the ocean front two days ago (where you wouldn't even think twice about keeping them), or whether a fish you catch in the open bay today wasn't hanging around at NOB a few days prior? Some have reservations about keeping speckled trout out of the Elizabeth River too, but once they move out of there and are caught a day later at the MMBT, they are suddenly safe? Guess it's a calculated risk eating anything out of the waters around here.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

No fish caught in the Chesapeake Bay are good to eat. You should only C&R unless you are in the ocean. Same goes for Blue Crabs.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

RoryGoggin said:


> No fish caught in the Chesapeake Bay are good to eat. You should only C&R unless you are in the ocean. Same goes for Blue Crabs.


Aren't you supposed to use a "  " when you joke like that ??


----------



## Ethan Rogers (Oct 11, 2013)

I've ate plenty of fish from NOB, I'm perfectly fine. I've had flounder, specks, and blue crab from there.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

I have eaten them and know plenty of regulars that eat them all the time no signs of a third eye growing yet. So my best advice for those of you that are leary about the fish at NOB. Go catch them on the oceanfront. It betters my odds of catching the big one there.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

jay b said:


> Aren't you supposed to use a "  " when you joke like that ??


I'm not joking, I think everyone (else) should only C&R - I'll C&E and when I die you can all see that it wasn't good for me.


----------

